# TTRS or RS4 buying advice please



## rs4ortt (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, never owned an Audi before and new to the forum. Considering changing my 535d for a 2nd hand TTRS or RS4.

Just wondering if I went the TT route, what buying advice do you have:
- anything to be concerned about?
- what are the most desirable options?
- etc

Also, what MPG would I expect on:
- Motorway?
- Round town, A and B roads with stop start traffic on commute?

Anything else I should look out for?
Many thanks


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

Well I'd assume the tt to be much much better mpg then the rs4. My dad used to own a rs4, black with black tipped exhausts and black pack(all chrome black) and in my opinion was an amazing looking car, it had the bucket seats what set the car off inside and I havnt seen meant ttrs with the buckets and the note from the v8 was very nice. But given that it will never achieve the mpg of a ttrs also running cost would be a lot more (tax, petrol etc.) and there probly more dated than a ttrs too. I'd personally have a rs4 but il sure meany would disagree


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Rs4 is no quicker than a 335i. They are slow. A remapped 335i will shit all over a rs4.

The rs4 is the sort of car you buy your wife to do shipping and pick up the kids in, purely so that when you have to drive it you still have some grunt and a nice soundtrack. It's a good all rounder but never set the world alight with its straight line performance


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

But not everything is about straightline speed - the OP might want a TTRS or RS4 for a variety of reasons.

Yes I agree the RS4 isn't the fastest in a straight line and yes a TTRS is much faster through the gears, but at the top end the RS4 comes into it's own. However, speed isn't everything. For me, the RS4 was the best all rounder money can buy. It sounds great, goes fast enough (most of the time), handles superbly, and is practical for those owners who need 4 proper seats and a big boot. It's never going to feel as fast as a turbo-engined car like the TTRS though.

OP - in terms of fuel economy I had my RS4 for 3 years and in that time averaged 24-25mpg on my daily commute, which dropped to high teens when really giving it the beans. The TTRS will be much better on fuel. However, the RS4 will be cheaper to buy. The cheapest TTRS's are still over £25k - around £22-24k should get you a pristine RS4, whilst around £20k will still get you a decent model. So the extra you spend on fuel could be offset by a reduced purchase cost.

Running costs also have to be borne in mind though. The RS4 is an older car so might need more things replacing. As far as depreciation goes though, the RS4 has taken most of the hit already.

Ultimately you need to drive both and see if one or the other particularly floats your boat. Then you'll know which one you want


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I must confess to not understanding the need to essentially decide between a TT or A4; one is a small 2-seater (might as well be) coupe, the other a large family saloon/estate, I can't see how they both tick the same box!

If you need the passenger/loadspace with good performance and don't care about economy then the RS4; if you don't need the passenger/loadspace then TTRS, no-brainer.

Achievable economy obviously depends on how you drive the car, My RS returns anything from 22-26mpg around town, on a longer run I can average 30mpg or over 40mpg, depending on how heavy my right foot is!


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Rs4 is no quicker than a 335i. They are slow. A remapped 335i will shit all over a rs4.
> 
> The rs4 is the sort of car you buy your wife to do shipping and pick up the kids in, purely so that when you have to drive it you still have some grunt and a nice soundtrack. It's a good all rounder but never set the world alight with its straight line performance


I think your wrong


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I looked seriously into getting a 335i about a year back, but decied against it for several reasons.

The number of 4 door and estates are quite rare - most 335i seem to be in coupe form and these are not a motorsport variant just the top of the standard range petrol engine. Early ones up to 2009 are also thirsty and in some cases attract the higher tax bands. There are also a lot of 6 speed autos around (not a sporty box) and lots of SE models as opposed to M-sport trim.

I'm not sure the comparison between an E90 335i and an RS4 is really fair from a peering level. The RS4 is usually equated in a class above, more fairly compared with an M3 of similar vintage.

It's very true though that due to being a twin-turbo engine with stock low boost that the 335i is very tuneable, with huge gains available from SW only. The B7 model RS4 cars, not to mention the brand new RS4 lack this ability.

Having said that the OP question was TT RS vs RS4 and that is a tougher one to answer.

My TT RS give 36 mpg on longer runs, driven relatively gently, and whilst following the annoying gear-change hints on the dash....! Fuel economy is a very strong attribute of this little car.

You would not get more than 27 mpg out of a 335i or an RS4 though.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

powerplay said:


> I must confess to not understanding the need to essentially decide between a TT or A4; one is a small 2-seater (might as well be) coupe, the other a large family saloon/estate, I can't see how they both tick the same box!


 [smiley=bomb.gif] Boom! hit the nail on the head there :lol:


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > I must confess to not understanding the need to essentially decide between a TT or A4; one is a small 2-seater (might as well be) coupe, the other a large family saloon/estate, I can't see how they both tick the same box!
> ...


True enough, many of us would not be be comparing these two cars as a finalised shortlist for a 2nd hand purchase, but the OP is, so it's worth trying to help as best as we can.

A lot of people are attracted in by the RS badge, and then realise that nowadays there are a bewildering range RS models right across the Audi vehicle line-up. It used to be just one RS car years ago, so naturally new buyers coming into the marque are confused.

If the OP is a family man and his children are small, then the TT Coupe actually makes a great second car in a family, as it does not preclude 2+2 passengers. In a family with only one car, the RS 4 avant would be a perfect all rounder.

I actually have in my household, a TTRS and an A4 B8 1.8T saloon. If we only had room/cause for 1 car, then an RS4 would be kind of perfect as it works out as a best-of-both worlds approach, albeit a bit compromised!

If the car is for a singleton, or as a second car just for the OP only commuting and such-like, then the TT RS every time, especially given the much better economy.


----------



## rs4ortt (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.

Not too sure what there is to "get". I like the look of both these cars and I'm considering one; simple as that.

Mainly drive a 535d which has 330bhp and 500lb so I want to replace it with something quick, fun and petrol (want a better noise). I also have a Skoda 4x4 estate turbo and use of a large 4x4 so not too fussed is I get a small car (TT) or larger one (RS4) - I just want one which is fun, has good traction and is reliable. If I buy a TT the Skoda stays, if I buy an RS4 the Skoda goes.


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

If your looking for a more fun drive go with the tt 100%


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tjsafc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Rs4 is no quicker than a 335i. They are slow. A remapped 335i will shit all over a rs4.
> ...


Which bit?

My old cab rs4


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> tjsafc said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


About a 335i beeing par on performance with a rs4, and showing me pictures of a rs4 isn't going to change my mind.







our old rs4


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tjsafc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > tjsafc said:
> ...


The rs4 is slower than the e46 m3 csl in a straight line, slower than a stage 2 plus TTS.

They only dyno 380hp the b7 rs4 and they weigh shit loads.

We raced the stage 2 TTRS vs the rs4 and there was a 15 car gap!

Infact I'd say a rs4 is about on par with a focus rs in a 30-130 dash.


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

So audi quote 40 bhp more than it actually is? And a Quattro rs4 can't beat a 335 or rs focus is a stright line? To be honest I don't know why I'm trying, I forgot that your the knowledge of all beeing on this forum


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

Also comparing it to lots of stage 2 cars isn't really a valid argument


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

rs4ortt said:


> Hi, never owned an Audi before and new to the forum. Considering changing my 535d for a 2nd hand TTRS or RS4.
> 
> Just wondering if I went the TT route, what buying advice do you have:
> - anything to be concerned about?
> ...


TT RS will be 09 plate at the oldest, just make sure it has FSH usual checks. The OV09 ... Car's were early press cars.
Mag Ride is great, 19" wheels look best, Recaro's (not everyones thing but a must for me), BOSE is rubish. Nav if you want it I went with a Alpine unit later. Id look for the above anything else is just a bonus. The Audi configurator still shows all the options as well.









I get 25mpg round town stop start.
32 + on Motorway.

Ive had it upto 43.8mpg on a 30 mile trip, just to see what I could get. But you dont buy a TT RS to drive it like that.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tjsafc said:


> So audi quote 40 bhp more than it actually is? And a Quattro rs4 can't beat a 335 or rs focus is a stright line? To be honest I don't know why I'm trying, I forgot that your the knowledge of all beeing on this forum


Why should Quattro help it beat fwd or rwd in a straight line rolling race? All the Quattro does in that scenario is sap power and add unnecessary weight.

And yes if you do your research you will see that the 4.2v8's always dyno'd low. Some people dyno as little as 360hp once the motor starts to carbon up.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Im after a 5 door Audi car as my daily use car, i dont want anything too big though but it needs to have decent power, any recommendations? something easy to drive and good for long journeys too.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Audi rs4 b7 stage 2 30-130 time in 19 secs
Stage 1 TTRS 30-130 time same day same event did it in 14 secs.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Im after a 5 door Audi car as my daily use car, i dont want anything too big though but it needs to have decent power, any recommendations? something easy to drive and good for long journeys too.


C63 AMG


----------



## rs4ortt (Nov 15, 2012)

Thought about an AMG. Bit too much ££ and a lot more for the Estate.


----------



## rs4ortt (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone have a link for the 2009 TT RS so I can see the available options?

Thanks.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

rs4ortt said:


> Anyone have a link for the 2009 TT RS so I can see the available options?
> 
> Thanks.


http://configurator.audi.co.uk/?.html

Stil the same options...

The Stronic and TT RS+ was not available in 09.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Im after a 5 door Audi car as my daily use car, i dont want anything too big though but it needs to have decent power, any recommendations? something easy to drive and good for long journeys too.
> ...


Might give one a test drive  bit pricey though! lol


----------



## rs4ortt (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link.

Last qu for today - possibly leaning towards TT because it's newer. Does it just have front passenger ISOFIX or rear ones too?


----------



## mip (Mar 21, 2012)

I loved my B7 RS4...

Taking the v8 to 8000 revs was a real thrill... The sound was amazing....

Lovely compliant ride round town, but stiffened up nicely as you leant on it....

I switched to a TTS which I felt was quick enough and way cheaper to run (over 400 car tax, 18-20mpg at best)

I like my TTS but it doesn't feel as special as the RS4.....


----------



## TT225 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd go for the TTRS everytime hands down but I guess it depends on personal preference and what you need/want it for?



rs4ortt said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Not too sure what there is to "get". I like the look of both these cars and I'm considering one; simple as that.


If it's just a case of liking them both then I'd go for the TT but maybe try driving both and see. The most useful post so far to answer your questions is from Anakin but I do love how a post like this can cause arguements so quickly


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RS4 for me


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Dont get me wrong, the rs4 is a really good car, perfect all rounder, but quick it just is not in this day and age. Hot hatches will leave you redfaced.


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Audi rs4 b7 stage 2 30-130 time in 19 secs
> Stage 1 TTRS 30-130 time same day same event did it in 14 secs.


No body is talking stage 2, he asked a simple question about two standard car, I had a remapped focus st and because of its fwd it did not pull away as quick as a Quattro, it span a lot of power away. The rs4 seems special, it was exclusive unlike all the rs models rolling out the factory's now (no offence to rs owners as they are a great car)


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tjsafc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Audi rs4 b7 stage 2 30-130 time in 19 secs
> ...


It highlights how slow the rs4 is. Simple as that.


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> tjsafc said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Buying a 50 grand performance sports coupe, stage 1 then stage 2 remapping and racing a standard performance saloon isn't really highlighting anything. Simple


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tjsafc said:


> Buying a 50 grand performance sports coupe, stage 1 then stage 2 remapping and racing a standard performance saloon isn't really highlighting anything. Simple


Can't you read? That rs4 is stage 2, 30hp gain from stock dyno, and got its ass kicked hard!


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> tjsafc said:
> 
> 
> > Buying a 50 grand performance sports coupe, stage 1 then stage 2 remapping and racing a standard performance saloon isn't really highlighting anything. Simple
> ...


I don't know what your saying that Asif it is meant to offend me, I don't own a rs4. You have yet again, took a topic and changed it completely and ruined the forum yet again, congratulations


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tjsafc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > tjsafc said:
> ...


Talking about rs4 vs TTRS performance on a TTRS vs RS4 thread is off topic how exactly?

So if you have owned neither wheres your valuable input coming from???


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

My dad owned one and I was insured on it, he has since sold it. He didn't ask what the performance of a stage 2 ttrs vs a stage 2 rs4 he simply asked about mpg and desirable options. Lets just agree to disagree because to be honest I'd rather sell my tt so I don't have to use this forum anymore and risk seeing another one of your comments


----------



## audi_rs (Feb 29, 2012)

im sorry but i dont understand how the rs4 is "slow" a bone stock rs4 is capable of running 12.75 @ 108 mph STOCK. one with a few light weight addons and exhaust is capable of going down the track at 12.28 @ 112 mph. i dont think thats slow at all...

that being said, the 2 cars are very different. drive both, buy the one that you like the most.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

audi_rs said:


> im sorry but i dont understand how the rs4 is "slow" a bone stock rs4 is capable of running 12.75 @ 108 mph STOCK. one with a few light weight addons and exhaust is capable of going down the track at 12.28 @ 112 mph. i dont think thats slow at all...
> 
> that being said, the 2 cars are very different. drive both, buy the one that you like the most.


Rs4 gets beat by hot hatches. 60k car getting beat by 20k cars, how is that fast?

I suppose it depends as what you class as fast, but my rs4 never set the world alight.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tjsafc said:


> My dad owned one and I was insured on it, he has since sold it. He didn't ask what the performance of a stage 2 ttrs vs a stage 2 rs4 he simply asked about mpg and desirable options. Lets just agree to disagree because to be honest I'd rather sell my tt so I don't have to use this forum anymore and risk seeing another one of your comments


But yet you havent driven a TTRS, just your slow 2.0....

Bye


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> tjsafc said:
> 
> 
> > My dad owned one and I was insured on it, he has since sold it. He didn't ask what the performance of a stage 2 ttrs vs a stage 2 rs4 he simply asked about mpg and desirable options. Lets just agree to disagree because to be honest I'd rather sell my tt so I don't have to use this forum anymore and risk seeing another one of your comments
> ...










me, italia, bye


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tjsafc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > tjsafc said:
> ...


Bring that to London, I would love to video my TT scalping that thing :-*


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Bring that to London, I would love to video my TT scalping that thing :-*


Are you really this childish? Seriously?


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa. This thread is derailed.

It wouldn't surprise me if the op ended up staying a BMW customer after reading this 

Never mind. Lets all agree that both cars, the TT RS and the RS4 B7 are both different, but great in their own ways.

IMHO there is not one Audi ever to wear the RS badge that is a dud. The op, if he realises at least this, cannot go far wrong.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is has gotten pretty pathetic!

Every thread seems to go the same way!

It basically comes down to this, 2 different cars, ones a fast 4 door, with alot more practically than the other, which is a fast 2 door. TT will be alot more frugal and most likely cheaper to tax. Alot of rs4s have had coking issues and drc issues which can be quite costly to rectify so please keep this in mind! No issues with my TT yet and I don't think there have really been any to report of them ( correct me if I'm wrong)

My brother used to have an rs4 so had alot of drive time. Speed is relative to the person involved, but to me the rs4 seemed fast enough ( I wouldn't exactly call any car that does the quarter mile in under 13 secs slow!) Big deal if some tuned hot hatches will be quicker, the rs4 came out in 2006 and things have moved on very quickly since then! Comparing standard tuned is not exactly fair either. The rs4 seems to be a highly sought after car and most owners love them and keep them for a long time!

If it matters a stock tt rs will be quicker than an rs4 ( more torque and lighter weight) A tuned even more so! The tt will be much cheaper to tune, a 600 quid remap will put it into a whole different league! The rs4 will be more alot more costly to tune due to a NA engine ( what poverty said about none of them making stated power figures is true whereas the TT RS seems to be under rated somewhat.

At the end of what matters is what you want. A 2 door coupe that can be ballistically fast in a straight line and round the bends or a 4 door that will arguably offer a more complete driving experience!

You can't go wrong with either!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

T7GTK said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Bring that to London, I would love to video my TT scalping that thing :-*
> ...


There's a smiley in the end so that makes it all ok. :-*


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

A summary:

I had an RS4, great car but you had to work hard to get the best out of it. The TTRS is car you can jump in and exploit it's performance with ease.

Rs4 has a great noise but so does the TTRS, just different.

RS4 practical, TTRS is not.

MPG very similar when driven hard.

Decent RS4 hard to find as been messed with, TTRS newer and easisr to find a good one.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

rs4ortt said:


> Hi, never owned an Audi before and new to the forum. Considering changing my 535d for a 2nd hand TTRS or RS4.
> 
> Just wondering if I went the TT route, what buying advice do you have:
> - anything to be concerned about?
> ...


RS4...!


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> audi_rs said:
> 
> 
> > im sorry but i dont understand how the rs4 is "slow" a bone stock rs4 is capable of running 12.75 @ 108 mph STOCK. one with a few light weight addons and exhaust is capable of going down the track at 12.28 @ 112 mph. i dont think thats slow at all...
> ...


Not true...just trying to fuel a very silly fire.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Hodgster said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > audi_rs said:
> ...


Which part isn't true? Wayne's 300hp 2.0tfsi was quicker than the rs4....And that was a 18k hot hatch with a 600 pound remap


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Carbon build up is a technology problem, lots of TFSi engines do it regardless of the body they are dropped in.
RSTT is a point to point fast car.

if you are wanting quick and fun RS4. RS3 also seems to handle better than the RSTT so for balance they might be worth a look.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

RS3 handle better than TTRS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

This thread is amazing! I'd rather have an RS4 if it was MY CHOICE, I couldn't give a rats ass whether a remapped Skoda could beat me to be honest.

It's not all about 0-60. Plus the RS4 has been widely praised for its handling by people with a lot more experience driving cars than the people on here. The TTRS on the other hand, has not.

Think the TTRS is a fantastic car, I'd have one tomorrow without hesitation. It can be made to go supercar quick too, but that doesn't make it a supercar.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd rather be embarrassing supercars than getting embarrassed by shopping karts.

TTRS (aka baby bugatti) gets my vote


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

I swapped from a B7 RS4 to a TTRS 2 months ago, I'd say the best thing would be to test drive both. RS4 absolute quality car, excellent cross country machine, comfortable family car with huge boot. Yeah, so it's not the fastest in a straight line - so what, it's sounds awesome with a miltek on and gets lots of admirers. But, can be expensive to run if things go wrong. TTRS is less practical, rear seats hopeless! Boot ok-ish, much quicker (modified, which is cheaper to do than on the RS4), handling not quite as good, but not a lot in it. Definitely cheaper to run day to day. Both great, enjoyable cars to drive but very different!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> I'd rather be embarrassing supercars than getting embarrassed by shopping karts.
> 
> TTRS *(aka baby bugatti)* gets my vote


aka baby bugatti

baby bugatti

bugatti

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Ye, it was that quote which to me voided everything he has said and everything he will ever say :lol:


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

hope88 said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather be embarrassing supercars than getting embarrassed by shopping karts.
> ...


Made me chuckle too....the few here with modded TT RS really think their a cut above the rest of us peasants in lesser TT's , all the constant chatter and BS about 0-60 blah blah wears thin after a while....I don't see the point in ramming this down peoples throats in every thread on the forum, spoils the banter and ends in arguments....


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> Made me chuckle too....the few here with modded TT RS really think their a cut above the rest of us peasants in lesser TT's , all the constant chatter and BS about 0-60 blah blah wears thin after a while....I don't see the point in ramming this down peoples throats in every thread on the forum, spoils the banter and ends in arguments....


It could be worse....We could all be driving 3.2's :lol:


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

SuperRS said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > Made me chuckle too....the few here with modded TT RS really think their a cut above the rest of us peasants in lesser TT's , all the constant chatter and BS about 0-60 blah blah wears thin after a while....I don't see the point in ramming this down peoples throats in every thread on the forum, spoils the banter and ends in arguments....
> ...


Easy!


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > Made me chuckle too....the few here with modded TT RS really think their a cut above the rest of us peasants in lesser TT's , all the constant chatter and BS about 0-60 blah blah wears thin after a while....I don't see the point in ramming this down peoples throats in every thread on the forum, spoils the banter and ends in arguments....
> ...


Hahahahahaha......now that really did make me laugh out loud


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dayer2910 said:


> Made me chuckle too....the few here with modded TT RS really think their a cut above the rest of us peasants in lesser TT's , all the constant chatter and BS about 0-60 blah blah wears thin after a while....I don't see the point in ramming this down peoples throats in every thread on the forum, spoils the banter and ends in arguments....


Yep, I totally agree its laughable.
Couple of options - block them, don't reply to anything they say/engage with them or start report the posts until this attitude gos away.

As for the RS3 handling why don't you pm or ask the former TT owner who now has one :wink: 
Did I say my RS ate a baby seal and outran 3 911s and 2 atoms this morning - and that was just for breakfast :roll:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> Hahahahahaha......now that really did make me laugh out loud


You must be his mom?

To be honest it gives me serious second thoughts about the TTRS. I don't want to be associated with some of the people who drive them. There's more to life than being the biggest dick at the traffic lights.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

igotone said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahahaha......now that really did make me laugh out loud
> ...


Well said and my thoughts exactly a couple of months ago. Then again maybe some of these posters don't actually own a TTRS, internet forums can play tricks like that.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

LMAO!!!!!!!

You guys are sad. Not wanting to own a TTRS because of some random people on the forums who you have never met.

Maybe try a modified one and you will see what the fuss is all about!

As for toshiba, don't be silly, your friend hasnt got a clue, it's actually physically impossible for the rs3 to handle better or e quicker than a TTRS around a track!

Stupid claim!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

temporarychicken said:


> I looked seriously into getting a 335i about a year back, but decied against it for several reasons.
> 
> The number of 4 door and estates are quite rare - most 335i seem to be in coupe form and these are not a motorsport variant just the top of the standard range petrol engine. Early ones up to 2009 are also thirsty and in some cases attract the higher tax bands. There are also a lot of 6 speed autos around (not a sporty box) and lots of SE models as opposed to M-sport trim.
> 
> ...


town/ london driving...i get about 17mpg.... 

Don't know much about RS4 but agree with what you said about the 335i, just a remap gives you about 70bhp...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

tjsafc said:


> So audi quote 40 bhp more than it actually is? And a Quattro rs4 can't beat a 335 or rs focus is a stright line? To be honest I don't know why I'm trying, I forgot that your the knowledge of all beeing on this forum


As an owner of a remapped 335i, I can tell you...i've got no fear of RS4s....  they can sound good, but on a straight I've never had any "issues" so far.

I've had a little run with an RS6 tho....and I got buttfcuked without lube! and it was embarrassing...Not sure why I tried , maybe ignorance or just wanted some fun.... All I saw, was a lovely RS6 badge after a few seconds [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Back on topic, I'd take the TTRS.

Sell the wife, kids and dogs! No need for boot space either! Why do you need those anyways? :wink:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Boot space? I owned one for over 2 years and did my cash and carry in it every week! £600 was the most booze and catering consumables I could get in it! Amazing car

@vwcheung
www.aquaeight.com
www.thinknoodles.com


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> Boot space? I owned one for over 2 years and did my cash and carry in it every week! £600 was the most booze and catering consumables I could get in it! Amazing car
> 
> @vwcheung
> http://www.aquaeight.com
> http://www.thinknoodles.com


Agree!!!....but some people complain that there isn't much space in the TT's boot....i never had any issues....

Only when picking up the family from the airport, then we have to take 2 cars...but apart from that...The TT's boot is fine for me...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

SuperRS said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys are sad. Not wanting to own a TTRS because of some random people on the forums who you have never met.
> 
> ...





SuperRS said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys are sad. Not wanting to own a TTRS because of some random people on the forums who you have never met.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see you back up that impossible claim!
I've had two RSs I dont need to see the fuss it's just a few deluded souls like you that spouting crap. It really doesn't matter how fast you make it, it still handles and how it handles and it still feels like it feels :roll:

RSTT to RS3 owners are from here, it's not 'my' claim... And you are still coming back to one thing speed, I didn't once mention speed vs RS3 or 4. :-*


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

It's called physics toshiba. Quite simple


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Tosh just has a downer on the TT but you can tell from his car history that he secretly loves them :lol:

As far as I can tell he never modified his so I guess he never unlocked the potential of the car and cant see what all the fuss is about.

A cheap remap turns the RS into a monster and an even cheaper suspension geometry change will transform the handling. Forget it being compared to the Boxter, for less than £1000 you have something that kills many 911s, on both straights and twisties :lol:

The TT has a very bad image and reputation but once all the posers have moved elsewhere and these cars are in the hands of those who can see them for what they are then I think peoples perceptions will change.


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> It's called physics toshiba. Quite simple


Could you possibly school us all on this most obvious and simple "physics" that we're not getting?


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

T7GTK said:


> Could you possibly school us all on this most obvious and simple "physics" that we're not getting?


You cant be serious!?!?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

T7GTK said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > It's called physics toshiba. Quite simple
> ...


Ok, just a guess, but.. Could be any one of the following really

* Far higher CofG
* Higher drag coefficient 
* Longer wheel base
* 200kg heavier
* 100mm LESS tyre contact patch

???... No?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

T7GTK said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > It's called physics toshiba. Quite simple
> ...


He's talking about kerb weight at a guess, it simply can't be anything else. But the concept he's not grasping is the chassis or how it drives as a machine. Not sure why he's banging on, he can be a serious driver he has a TTR rather than a coupe so he has no cred to start with. :lol:

Fact is, it's nothing to do with posers or anything else, the RS has the SAME dynamics as the rest of the range but with additional kgs. Just about every one has commented on chassis vs the VAG hatches - its not my claim. It's not as good to drive, compare to other cars, SIMPLES!


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

VW set their cars up more aggressively than Audi do, Nothing a £80 geometry change wont sort out and better. If you didnt do that then I really feel for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jonnyc said:


> T7GTK said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Why is it that just us performance nut RS drivers know this stuff?

It's rather elementary.

And to add to the list.

TT chassis is stiffer,
TT has better weight distribution,
And if I remember correctly the TT also has a wider track than the RS3


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> VW set their cars up more aggressively than Audi do, Nothing a £80 geometry change wont sort out and better. If you didnt do that then I really feel for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


+1


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yawn; 
Two of you are coming across as childish asshole with this RS elitism bullshit.

Hopefully the mod will just lock this thread as its going no where and contributing even less.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok sounds like I need to sell up and move to a Golf.

Obviously I'm an asshole it seems as I own a TTRS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately the TTRS is often underestimated, But I guess that is what happens when you have cars rolling about with tdi or 3.2 v6 engines looking 95% the same.

This hurts our rep on the streets!

We spent alot of money on these cars and want the respect we deserve!

So a forum is a good place to come to make sure people dont get their facts wrong and dont talk down to us.

*Demessiah : standing up for TTRS rights since 1998 :twisted: *


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> Unfortunately the TTRS is often underestimated, But I guess that is what happens when you have cars rolling about with tdi or 3.2 v6 engines looking 95% the same.
> 
> This hurts our rep on the streets!
> 
> ...


People that know about cars, will definitely know, not to mess with a TTRS at the lights! I don't think they're underestimated...


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

> *TTRS or RS4 buying advice please*


Test drive both and see which one *you* prefer


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> We spent alot of money on these cars and want the respect we deserve!


Spending a lot of money on something doesn't engender respect. Respect has to be earned. Act like a tw*t, get no respect.



Demessiah said:


> *Demessiah : standing up for TTRS rights since 1998 :twisted: *


Why 1998? Generally, an establishment date would indicate... A 14 year old something? It can't be the TTRS, that's only been out since 2009, or even the 1999 TT launch. So what could be 14 years old?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

wja96 said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > We spent alot of money on these cars and want the respect we deserve!
> ...


Lmao, you don't act like a twit but still no respect. I think it's because of the TDI badges. Worse than a 3.2


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought waj was rollin with a fake TTS badge :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

He thinks his car is faster than a TTS because it does double the MPG :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

The one on the Left or the Right ?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Done a run on the speedway against an R8 V8 (which has kind of a comparable engine to the RS4), from 100 - 200 kmh (all in 4th gear) a few days ago. Looked like we had identical acceleration. I'm driving a stock TTRS S-tronic.
For what it's worth


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Joerek said:


> Done a run on the speedway against an R8 V8 (which has kind of a comparable engine to the RS4), from 100 - 200 kmh (all in 4th gear) a few days ago. Looked like we had identical acceleration. I'm driving a stock TTRS S-tronic.
> For what it's worth


Sounds about right.. Most TTRS' dyno at 350-360hp and most 4.2 V8's around 360-370hp.. Add the S-Tronic in there.. And a £40k TT keeps up with a £90k R8.. Pretty woeful if you ask me.. The V10 is better, but still feels dead in stock form


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

jonnyc said:


> T7GTK said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


All of the above could be said when comparing the RS3 to my TDi TT if I fitted bigger wheels so does your "physics" say that mine handles better? As we are talking about handling...

No, don't be silly.

I don't think you understand handling at all to be honest :!:

If you just want a rocket, then I think the TTRS is amazing value, and obviously it does handle well, but to say that it's a mini Veyron or that a great handling car (which is well journaled about) like the RS4 is massively inferior, or that you prefer it to a Ferrari 458 is ridiculous.

For the record, I don't think buying a car earns you respect and saying that makes me feel really sad about joining this forum.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

T7GTK said:


> I don't think you understand handling at all to be honest :!:


You do realise you just said this to 



 <--- that guy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> T7GTK said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you understand handling at all to be honest :!:
> ...


He has a lot to learn. :lol: :lol:

Rule number 1: the TTRS is the second fastest car Audi has ever sold after the r8 v10.

Rule number 2: don't comment on TTRS topics unless you have owned or currently own a TTRS, unless it's to state how badly you want one or something similarly positive.

Rule number 3: a TTRS is massively quicker than the rest of the TT range, so show it the respect it commands.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> Rule number 1: the TTRS is the second fastest car Audi has ever sold after the r8 v10.
> 
> Rule number 2: don't comment on TTRS topics unless you have owned or currently own a TTRS, unless it's to state how badly you want one or something similarly positive.
> 
> Rule number 3: a TTRS is massively quicker than the rest of the TT range, so show it the respect it commands.


This post should be make a sticky to stop others making the same mistake


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Rule number 1: the TTRS is the second fastest car Audi has ever sold after the r8 v10.
> ...


Is this some sort of joke that I'm not getting?

You completely sidestepped all my points. Must try harder.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

The only joke around here is your car and your apparent delusional love for the dog that is an RS4 :mrgreen:

Move along now ---------> TTRS boys are talking here.


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> The only joke around here is your car and your apparent delusional love for the dog that is an RS4 :mrgreen:
> 
> Move along now ---------> RS boys are talking here.


Come on now, lets all be friends...

I made a point about how all the things he said could apply to my lowly TDi TT if I fitted bigger wheels so his logic clearly doesn't stack up, so you insult my car. All new lows in the IQ test you aren't you :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

One thing the RS4 has in buckets over the TTRS, no arguments, is road presence. You look, you *know* it's an RS, instantly.

If I could have afforded one when they first came out, dammit I'd have had one.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

What the hell has bigger wheels got to do with handling. I believe the optimum size for track work would be 18's on the TTRS.

As for your tt TDI vs rs3 that was just silly, wasn't it.

Anyway stick to the forum rules. Non TTRS owners please move along


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

powerplay said:


> One thing the RS4 has in buckets over the TTRS, no arguments, is road presence. You look, you *know* it's an RS, instantly.
> 
> If I could have afforded one when they first came out, dammit I'd have had one.


I think the RS4 looks fantastic. I've never meant to attack the TTRS (and I don't think I have). I think they're bloody awesome.

I don't aspire to own one but that's just personal taste.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

powerplay said:


> One thing the RS4 has in buckets over the TTRS, no arguments, is road presence. You look, you *know* it's an RS, instantly.
> 
> If I could have afforded one when they first came out, dammit I'd have had one.


I disagree. The GF couldn't tell the difference between my rs4 and any other a4 vert. She didn't understand what the fuss was about. Infact she also said "but it's not even that quick??? " :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

T7GTK said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > One thing the RS4 has in buckets over the TTRS, no arguments, is road presence. You look, you *know* it's an RS, instantly.
> ...


But yet you aspired to own a TDI? The most pointless TT in the range??? The TT TDI is a contradiction!


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> What the hell has bigger wheels got to do with handling. I believe the optimum size for track work would be 18's on the TTRS.
> 
> As for your tt TDI vs rs3 that was just silly, wasn't it.
> 
> Anyway stick to the forum rules. Non TTRS owners please move along


They're not the rules, as I'm already well versed in them. I've been in and had a go of an RS4 so I think I can contribute.

All of things that JonnyC said:
* Far higher CofG
* Higher drag coefficient 
* Longer wheel base
* 200kg heavier
* 100mm LESS tyre contact patch

They all could be said of mine. So if that is his argument for why the TTRS handles better than the RS3, then stick wider wheels on mine and I've got all of the same arguments. Except mine is better due to lower drag coefficient due to the lack of fixed spoiler.

I am replying directly to his points and per HIS OWN LOGIC, my TDi should handle better than an RS :lol:

I'm not stupid, I know it doesn't, but his logic really doesn't stack up!


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > One thing the RS4 has in buckets over the TTRS, no arguments, is road presence. You look, you *know* it's an RS, instantly.
> ...


You have a gf? We no your all lies now


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> T7GTK said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


No, I just wanted one. So I bought one.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

SuperRS said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > One thing the RS4 has in buckets over the TTRS, no arguments, is road presence. You look, you *know* it's an RS, instantly.
> ...


Seriously? :? Must be just me then, imho stick an RS4 next to an boggo A4 and even in a quick glance the differences are plain to see. Stick an RS TT next to a 2.0TT and I know many, in a glance, can't spot much difference - and my Mum for one can't decide which one is the performance car even after much staring :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

T7GTK said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell has bigger wheels got to do with handling. I believe the optimum size for track work would be 18's on the TTRS.
> ...


Loooooool. Flawed counter argument. Very silly.

Your boring TT has a different chassis setup to the TTRS. Compare it like for like and yes even your boring TDI will handle better than a boring TDI a3.

So where's the confusion?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tjsafc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Your mums waiting for you at the bus stop :lol:


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> T7GTK said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Are you serious? Can you not read?

JonnyC's points for why his car handles better than an RS3:
* Far higher CofG - also favourable comparison when comparing the RS3 to my TDi
* Higher drag coefficient - also favourable comparison when comparing the RS3 to my TDi
* Longer wheel base - also favourable comparison when comparing the RS3 to my TDi
* 200kg heavier - also favourable comparison when comparing the RS3 to my TDi
* 100mm LESS tyre contact patch - also favourable comparison when comparing the RS3 to my TDi if I put wider wheels on (as stated before).

Therefore, for those of you who don't read good: my TDi can HANDLE as well as an TTRS as per JonnyC, and now SuperRS.

Cheers guys  Maybe this forum ain't all bad after all!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

T7GTK said:


> JonnyC's points for why his car handles better than an RS3:
> * Far higher CofG - also favourable comparison when comparing the RS3 to my TDi
> * Higher drag coefficient - also favourable comparison when comparing the RS3 to my TDi
> * Longer wheel base - also favourable comparison when comparing the RS3 to my TDi
> ...


Of course your TT can. That was never the argument. The rs3 can't because it's physically impossible. I told you your argument was silly. You just have to get the keys for your padlock pockets to spend some money on your TDI first though


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> T7GTK said:
> 
> 
> > JonnyC's points for why his car handles better than an RS3:
> ...


Yet that was the argument wasn't it.

And yet another personal comment on me. Maybe all this "must have the fastest car" mantra is simply overcompensating for a lack in other departments (plural).

Your use of "physically impossible" has me actually laughing out loud. I think you need to learn the meaning of both of those words :roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Why would we wanna talk about a lowly TDI in a TTRS vs rs4 discussion.

Rs models are for enthusiasts.

TDI's are for tree huggers and paupers


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Why would we wanna talk about a lowly TDI in a TTRS vs rs4 discussion.
> 
> Rs models are for enthusiasts.
> 
> TDI's are for tree huggers and paupers


Well I did give some of my thoughts but was shot down due to showing some love for the RS4, as all the TTRS lads rushed to defend their purchase. Only by not owning either of these (or from having moved on) can you offer an unbiased opinion.

My car doesn't really say anything about me. Maybe yours does, but I'd hate to hear it :lol:

Oh, and I see you sidestepped my point of how that was JonnyC's argument again.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Actually it says alot about you. A sports coupe with a tractor engine.

Anyway, welcomes to the TT forum.

Here's a new rule.

Try not to bite the bait when we are out fishing :lol:

It's been fun lol


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Actually it says alot about you. A sports coupe with a tractor engine.
> 
> Anyway, welcomes to the TT forum.
> 
> ...


Please inform me of what it says then? As you seem to know so much :lol:

I thought I'd come on here to offer my opinion but you have defended your view so stoically that it's actually changed my mind on the whole matter. I now aspire to own the same car I've got now but with a bigger engine. That has become my main, no strike that, only goal in life as when I get it, people on here will look up to me and give me the respect I deserve. Owning an RS, means that people who own other TTs will not be able to pass comment and deny my awesome logic.

AS I AM SUPERRS AND SO IT IS WRITTEN :roll:

On another note, you have just argued with a guy who owns a lowly TT TDi about what handles better on an RS4 v TTRS thread. Now tell me who bit :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

You just bite again loooool.

Ahhh shit man, demessiah and myself have too much banter.

Good night


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> tjsafc said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


That's weird, it's normally your mum waiting for me haha


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

LMFAO.

I last heard "your mum" jokes in the playground about 10 years ago!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

a 14-year old said:


> I thought waj was rollin with a fake TTS badge :lol: :lol: :lol:


No badges. No one knows what engine it has. No one cares. It's a TT. And usually they're disappointed that it's not a V6 because "that's the best one, isn't it?" No-one not really into cars even knows what an RS is. It's just another TT.

There is no doubt that the RS is a ridiculously quick car, and that the S is a ridiculously quick car, or even that the 211PS is a very quick car because MOST cars still leave the factory with less than 150bhp and in that company even a CR170 engined TDi is quicker than most, but to spout on about how you deserve more respect than someone who owns a "lesser" car actually makes you less worthy of respect and more an object of pathos.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just noticed this thread , as someone who has owned two B7 RS4's I can say that they are not slow :? , but do need working hard to deliver real speed in the same way as a civic type R needs revs for instance.

But speed is not the only thing the RS4 delivers. It is a great drivers car with noise , poise , character and looks delivered in spades.

But you wouldn't choose one as a rival for a TTRS , one is a two door coupe the other a 4 door saloon. They do a completely different job so really this thread is a bit pointless.


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

mattchaps said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> I last heard "your mum" jokes in the playground about 10 years ago!


I am pleased you stopped hanging around playgrounds 10 years ago


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

neilc said:


> Just noticed this thread , as someone who has owned two B7 RS4's I can say that they are not slow :? , but do need working hard to deliver real speed in the same way as a civic type R needs revs for instance.
> 
> But speed is not the only thing the RS4 delivers. It is a great drivers car with noise , poise , character and looks delivered in spades.
> 
> But you wouldn't choose one as a rival for a TTRS , one is a two door coupe the other a 4 door saloon. They do a completely different job so really this thread is a bit pointless.


*AMEN*


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

T7GTK said:


> I now aspire to own the same car I've got now but with a bigger engine. That has become my main, no strike that, only goal in life as when I get it, people on here will look up to me and give me the respect I deserve. Owning an RS, means that people who own other TTs will not be able to pass comment and deny my awesome logic.


FINALLY!!!! HE GETS IT!!!

I think our work here is done 8)


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> T7GTK said:
> 
> 
> > I now aspire to own the same car I've got now but with a bigger engine. That has become my main, no strike that, only goal in life as when I get it, people on here will look up to me and give me the respect I deserve. Owning an RS, means that people who own other TTs will not be able to pass comment and deny my awesome logic.
> ...


The sarcasm bus just left. I thought you'd be on it but you must have missed it


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont use busses, full of stinking tramps!

and besides I have a *real* car, one day when you ditch your 4 seater bus, you might be able to say the same 8)


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Sarcasm. That is all.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> I dont use busses, full of stinking tramps!


Busses ?? What are these :roll: Oh Buses now I understand.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Its bad enough having to deal with mk2 TDI drivers all the time, now we have mk1 (the lowest of the low) people thinking they have the rights to speak here.

Move along, this forum has certain requirements

<-------- 2nd class TT forum that way!


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> Its bad enough having to deal with mk2 TDI drivers all the time, now we have mk1 (the lowest of the low) people thinking they have the rights to speak here.
> 
> Move along, this forum has certain requirements
> 
> <-------- 2nd class TT forum that way!


If you're allowed in here but we're not, is that requirement to have a single digit IQ?

If so, you're quids in!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I knew that would get a stupid response :roll:

A TT driver that cannot understand the evolution of an icon i.e MK1 to Mk2 doesn't really deserve to own a TT.

Go buy a BMW , you will be right at home.


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

neilc said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I knew that would get a stupid response :roll:
> 
> A TT driver that cannot understand the evolution of an icon i.e MK1 to Mk2 doesn't really deserve to own a TT.
> 
> Go buy a BMW , you will be right at home.


This.

Anyway Demessiah, I'm going to stop winding you up now mate. I can't sit like this all day:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

neilc said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I knew that would get a stupid response :roll:
> 
> A TT driver that cannot understand the evolution of an icon i.e MK1 to Mk2 doesn't really deserve to own a TT.
> 
> Go buy a BMW , you will be right at home.


The abomination of a car that calls itself the mk1 'TT' is the reason that the TTRS doesnt get the respect it deserves. When something was that bad it takes a while for people to forget it and realise that the TT has now moved on.

Get off my forum, go sell some more dodgy motors and in a few years if you work really really hard you might be able to afford an RS 8) 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well it's been fun but I had better pop over to the Mk1 section and remind myself why I bought such a bad car :wink:

And maybe when I am a big boy I will be able to afford a TTRS , oh hang on I can already.

Anyway enough of this and I will finish by quoting the words of Douglas Adams :

"I may not have gone where I intended to go, but I think I have ended up where I needed to be."


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

For a ten page thread this has not enough usable info on the original subject. It's mostly trolling and bitchiness.

Moderator, could you kindly close?

As for the OP if by some chance you are still following this - apologies we are not all like this here...


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Lmao teachers pet


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

temporarychicken said:


> Moderator, could you kindly close?


LOL. Havent you got it yet? There is no meaningful moderation on this forum.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

To be fair I doesn't need it


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I love both cars but to me it does seem that a couple more winkers drive the RS though :wink:

@Neil Just foe list them buddy they will get whats coming


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

It is funny reading it all though....the TTRS boys on a mission again 

My mom jokes cracked me up, made a change from 0-60 blah blah...note to new forum members these 2 are relentless and not worth battling with....lol


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I dont normally get involved with any bitchiness at all on this forum , but some people just drive you to a reaction ( You know who you are )

So to all sensible fellow TT forum members , I apologise.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Apology accepted :-* :-*


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> It is funny reading it all though....the TTRS boys on a mission again
> 
> My mom jokes cracked me up, made a change from 0-60 blah blah...note to new forum members these 2 are relentless and not worth battling with....lol


Fair enough. Took exception to the extreme douchebaggery but at least I've learnt my lesson now :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

flapping hell!!!... what a thread!... :roll:

I thought that these things only happened on e90post!!!!....


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> Apology accepted :-* :-*


I'm glad he's been big enough to admit he was wrong 8)


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> flapping hell!!!... what a thread!... :roll:
> 
> I thought that these things only happened on e90post!!!!....


Really? BMW don't even have any overly fast cars. The m3 isn't that much quicker than the podgy RS4


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > flapin hell!!!... what a thread!... :roll:
> ...


M3 not much quicker than an RS4??????????....which M3 you talking about, the e92?....

Are you on drugs?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > fcukin hell!!!... what a thread!... :roll:
> ...


according to top gear, the M3 was faster than the RS5....

you got any videos showing me that the RS4 is quicker than the M3?


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Not much buying advice in here 

Think the OP's last question was regarding ISO FIX in front / rear lol. Which I was unable to answer, as I have recaro's and a no childeren in or near the car Policy.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > fcukin hell!!!... what a thread!... :roll:
> ...


Coming from an Audi owner.....this statement makes me laugh.....

are you trolling my ass or are you for real?....no seriously...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > fcukin hell!!!... what a thread!... :roll:
> ...


mate you should sign up on e90post....seriously!!!!!....it's quiet these days!!!!!!....we need people like you!!!!!!./....

and please .....tell them about your "baby veyron" TT RS......THEY WILL LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... :-* :lol:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

BMW don't have any overly fast cars?

My god I have heard it all.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

sico said:


> BMW don't have any overly fast cars?
> 
> My god I have heard it all.


and that's a statement coming from the owner of a "Baby Veyron"!!! must be true, I guess.... :roll: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


Read it again, i said thye m3 isnt that much quicker than the rs4. Again, a stage 2 plus 360hp hatchback will easily beat the e92 m3.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


There is a BMW vs MB vs Audi vmax day. You BMW boys will come in last place, unless those g-power supercharged M3's turn up.

Any BMW with light mods isnt a challenge to a light mod Audi


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Anakin said:


> Not much buying advice in here
> 
> Think the OP's last question was regarding ISO FIX in front / rear lol. Which I was unable to answer, as I have recaro's and a no childeren in or near the car Policy.


There is isofix in the rear. You can get TT specific baby seats for the back IIRC.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


Modded audi's are fast, BMWs are not unless you spend 20k+ on mods


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

[/quote]

Modded audi's are fast, BMWs are not unless you spend 20k+ on mods[/quote]

HA HA!......I wasn't sure if you were being serious or pulling my leg...

ok, i get it now...you were trying to wind me up...and the joke is on me...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

[/quote]

Read it again, i said thye m3 isnt that much quicker than the rs4. Again, a stage 2 plus 360hp hatchback will easily beat the e92 m3.[/quote]

a stage 1 335i will "sort of" keep up with an m3...

a stage 2 335i ( JB4, down pipe, intercooler, and exhaust) will leave the m3....

a stage 3 335i ( upgraded rb turbos plus the above mods, lsd and meth....will push about 500bhp ) well.... :roll:

I was talking about a std M3 v/s the RS4....


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> HA HA!......I wasn't sure if you were being serious or pulling my leg...
> 
> ok, i get it now...you were trying to wind me up...and the joke is on me...


Prove me wrong. Im waiting. No BMW unless its had a engine transplant into a 1000kg shell from the 90's or has had over 20k on engine mods spent is overly quick.

stock M3's and m5's dont impress me. Not fast enough.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> a stage 1 335i will "sort of" keep up with an m3...
> 
> a stage 2 335i ( JB4, down pipe, intercooler, and exhaust) will leave the m3....
> 
> ...


TTRS with just a remap will beat a stage 2 335i.

STD m3 vs RS4, the m3 is quicker. The rs5 has a worse power to weight ratio than the old rs4. I dislike the rs5 its slow.

A standard TTRS will beat a standard m3 in a straight line, and spank it around a race track too.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > HA HA!......I wasn't sure if you were being serious or pulling my leg...
> ...


mate, seriously...you don't kno much about modded bmws, do you????....

for like £5/6k you can get a 355i to push 460bhp...easy...

if we are talking about "value for money" bhp....a remap on a 335i will give you about 70bhp....

a remap on the TTS will give you about 30bhp?...

so i don't understand why you say you have to spend £££ to mod BMW s fast!!!...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > a stage 1 335i will "sort of" keep up with an m3...
> ...


Agree....

but I was responding to your post about BMWs don't make fast cars....No need to get all defensive!...you got some serious issues mate....I don't know if people have abused you because of all the hairdressers comment etc..... but you really need to chill out!...


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


I have raced enough M3's, 335i with remap, downpipes, intercooler, meth, m5/m6 to know about them. BMWs cant trouble a stage 2 TTRS.

6k on a 2.0TFSI audi TTS will get you 450hp-480hp depending on tuner.
2k on a TTS will get 360hp.

BMWs are championship level cars when it comes to 30-130 and vmax events. Audis are premier league.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


I believe you were the one who got defensive :lol:

The ultimate marketing machine has been too busy making eco cars and dropped the ball on the fast front.

New M5 is overweight, next m3 wont even be NA. No supercar. The only BMW I would consider buying is the new 135i due to its value for money, but it looks like ass.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

[/quote]

Prove me wrong. Im waiting. No BMW unless its had a engine transplant into a 1000kg shell from the 90's or has had over 20k on engine mods spent is overly quick.

stock M3's and m5's dont impress me. Not fast enough.[/quote]

mate, seriously...you don't kno much about modded bmws, do you????....

for like £5/6k you can get a 355i to push 460bhp...easy...

if we are talking about "value for money" bhp....a remap on a 335i will give you about 70bhp....

a remap on the TTS will give you about 30bhp?...

so i don't understand why you say you have to spend £££ to mod BMW s fast!!!...[/quote]

I have raced enough M3's, 335i with remap, downpipes, intercooler, meth, m5/m6 to know about them. BMWs cant trouble a stage 2 TTRS.

6k on a 2.0TFSI audi TTS will get you 450hp-480hp depending on tuner.
2k on a TTS will get 360hp.

BMWs are championship level cars when it comes to 30-130 and vmax events. Audis are premier league.[/quote]

stick to Audis mate... :-*


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

[/quote]

I believe you were the one who got defensive :lol:

The ultimate marketing machine has been too busy making eco cars and dropped the ball on the fast front.

New M5 is overweight, next m3 wont even be NA. No supercar. The only BMW I would consider buying is the new 135i due to its value for money, but it looks like ass.[/quote]

no, was just responding to your comment about BMW not making fast cars....

clearly, you haven't seen the 335i v/s s5 video...and also....my 335i is faster than my TTS above 50mph....

and I'd like to see a std TT RS beat an e92 M3 on track! ...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

The ultimate marketing machine has been too busy making eco cars and dropped the ball on the fast front.

New M5 is overweight, next m3 wont even be NA. No supercar. The only BMW I would consider buying is the new 135i due to its value for money, but it looks like ass.[/quote]

Agree, BMW are fcukin up big time with all their eco sh1t recently....but you said, BMW aren't that fast anyways....I would understand if it came from a Ferrari owner....not an Audi owner...


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> no, was just responding to your comment about BMW not making fast cars....
> 
> clearly, you haven't seen the 335i v/s s5 video...and also....my 335i is faster than my TTS above 50mph....
> 
> and I'd like to see a std TT RS beat an e92 M3 on track! ...


You suck at quoting.

Why? The s5 is slow too! Us audi drivers dont rate the s5, its a cooking model for posers. 3.0 twin turbo faster than 2.0 single turbo shocker! Spend 6k on both and the TTS will be quicker.

Humble pie time mate :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* 
*
Nürburgring Grand Prix-course*
Track length: 5,148 km
Driver: Guido Naumann (AutoBild Sportscars)

2:23,41 min - Audi TT RS Plus S-tronic
2:28,23 min - BMW M3 DKG Competition Package

*
EuroSpeedway Lausitz*
Track length: 3,478 km
Driver: Guido Naumann (AutoBild Sportscars)

1:37,06 min - Audi TT RS Plus S-tronic
1:39,52 min - BMW M3 DKG Competition Package

* Sachsenring*
Track length: 3,671 km
Driver: Guido Naumann (AutoBild Sportscars)

1:38,71 min - Audi TT RS Plus S-tronic
1:40,65 min - BMW M3 DKG Competition Package

*Motorsport Arena Oschersleben*
Track length: 3,667 km
Driver: Guido Naumann (AutoBild Sportscars)

1:45,42 min - Audi TT RS Plus S-tronic
1:47,76 min - BMW M3 DKG Competition Package


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> I would understand if it came from a Ferrari owner.....


Ferraris are slow too :roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > I would understand if it came from a Ferrari owner.....
> ...


Not just me thinking that then.

I recall ferrari being taken to court of being overly optimistic with their official performance figures :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > no, was just responding to your comment about BMW not making fast cars....
> ...


Leave my quoting out of this!

BMW is faster! ...End of... :-*


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > no, was just responding to your comment about BMW not making fast cars....
> ...


Have you got any more stats about std M3 v/s TT RS?

I still don't think the std TT RS will leave the M3 on track....show me some videos!...


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

This whole thread...

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like you have worked out the quote button [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

If you know anybody that has a fast BMW and thinks they can roll with a TTRS PM me, we can make our own video :twisted:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The M3 gets spanked by the TTRS around 4 tracks as he still wants more evidence.

These BMW drivers really do live in LA LA LAND.

Haha


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> Have you got any more stats about std M3 v/s TT RS?
> 
> I still don't think the std TT RS will leave the M3 on track....show me some videos!...


Lol.. WTF..


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

PMSL


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

And another forum member gets the TTRS duo treatment...you gotta laugh, they crack me up, good job bashing the BMW fanboy...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> And another forum member gets the TTRS duo treatment...you gotta laugh, they crack me up, good job bashing the BMW fanboy...


Geezus - you're such a sycophant it's puke inducing.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Dayer2910 said:


> And another forum member gets the TTRS duo treatment...you gotta laugh, they crack me up, good job bashing the BMW fanboy...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> The M3 gets spanked by the TTRS around 4 tracks as he still wants more evidence.
> 
> These BMW drivers really do live in LA LA LAND.
> 
> Haha


 [smiley=book2.gif] still waiting for some more stats!


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

igotone said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > And another forum member gets the TTRS duo treatment...you gotta laugh, they crack me up, good job bashing the BMW fanboy...
> ...


I'm wounded..... 

Because I find their posts amusing offends you enough to insult me? Really.....and I had to google sycophant..lol.lol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm still waiting for some fliping moderation....

Maybe if I link in some pornsites or advertise something forsale it would catch someone's attention?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > And another forum member gets the TTRS duo treatment...you gotta laugh, they crack me up, good job bashing the BMW fanboy...
> ...


You understand I was joking right?

Jez what is it with folk on here, there used to be banter now all we get is strops...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Dayer2910 said:
> ...


I don't believe I insulted you, just told it like it is. The regularity with which you pop up applauding and encouraging the juvenile crap these guys post is self evident and just a bit nauseating. It doesn't offend me, it's just a bit tough on my gag reflex .


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> I'm still waiting for some fliping moderation....
> 
> Maybe if I link in some pornsites or advertise something forsale it would catch someone's attention?


I think the latter would probably do it. I can't see anything else at all quite honestly which would drag the mods away from their basket weaving.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

That's fair enough, your entitled to your opinion....my opinion is they bring flavour to the forum, otherwise it could be a bland place to visit for entertainment if everyone was of the same opinion.

I don't always agree with them and have said so in previous posts but I do find their ranting amusing....


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

I'd beat your rs in my old corsa because you be granny shiftin not double clutching like you should


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


wow you have friends!... :roll:

Its such a small world...I'm not Matt btw!....but quite surprised that you know him!...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

tjsafc said:


> I'd beat your rs in my old corsa because you be granny shiftin not double clutching like you should


lol....

remember, it doesn't matter if you win by an inch or by a mile...winning is winning! :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> wow you have friends!... :roll:
> 
> Its such a small world...I'm not Matt btw!....but quite surprised that you know him!...


Matteeboy is a right weirdo! Posting topless pics of himself on scoobynet









Sooooo, wheres the link to the BMW forums then.... :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Can't see this thread getting any better, one warning already sent. Persistent baiting or trolling will not be tolerated


----------

